# 29 Gallon Concept



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an idea, and was wondering if anyone ever had done something similar, I have a 29 gallon aquarium, and equipment such as lighting, heating filtration to go along with it. I want to fill the aquarium half way and have the middle filled with LR and leave some out of the water, where I can grow a plant or too above water level on whatever surface I can make. If you have any suggestions or links to similar builds or ideas it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I suppose that could work, but you should know that the tank itself will soon get a hardwater stripe at the waterline, pretty much ruining it for any other use you might want it for in the future. 
After that, well, there aren't many plants available which would grow in that environment, but some people grow mangrove trees in their reefs, and it looks kinda cool.


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

does vinegar not remove these stains?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's supposed to, but I've never had much luck with that. Your mileage may vary


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I found the apple cider(?) vinegar rather than white works better for that as TOS said results may very


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooh that would be neat! A half terrarium/half saltwater setup.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you ever tried sliming the waterline before the crust forms? Something like a high molecular weight PEG or silicone grease?


----------

